# update on Tiva and some pics



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Been a busy couple of weeks since we brought Tiva home. She's pretty DA so we dont let her around Nismo or Lowla. The type that doesnt bark or growl. Just stares excitedly, pulling harder than ever if on a leash. Sometimes lets out a quite whine. 
Now that she's mature I can see a huge difference in her. But she's still the same pup I drove down to cali a year ago. She LOVES the springpole, its all she wants to do. lol. I've taken her out on the skateboard a few times like we used to when she was a puppy. We actually went for about 2 miles today, she sprinted the whole way. It was soo much fun. 
To say the least, I have missed this dog. She's my favorite dog that we've ever had, and im glad she's home! :hug:
A bit out of shape, but that wont take long :woof:
I finished her welcome home collar last night too. i love it

Tiva, sit.... stay...








get it!
























thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

She looks great, can't wait for updates on her


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She looks great Ilike her color that darkbrindle is nice. Great collar as well


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks so great. I can see a big difference. GORGEOUS girl!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww tiba tiba!! I'm glad everything is going good with her  I'm sure gunna miss that little brat


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad you have her home where she belongs Trev. ^.^
She looks very happy!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She looks great Trev! Gorgeous girl  What bloodlines is she?? She looks pitterstaff.....Bella is built just like her and that's what she is. Tiva is ripped! I love muscley females  can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

She looks great there Trev


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she looks awesome trav!! im glad shes home where she belongs and you're happy with her


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She looks great Trev! Gorgeous girl  What bloodlines is she?? She looks pitterstaff.....Bella is built just like her and that's what she is. Tiva is ripped! I love muscley females  can't wait to see more of her!


I belive she's RE.Am I right Trevor?
She's looking great Trevor.Glad you got her back and are happy with her!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

aw! I'm so glad tiba tiba's home where she belongs. She looks great, but i know in no time you'll have her looking greater! Love the collar too!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Such a good looking girl ! Im happy for you guys


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks freakin buff in the first pic.. the ones of her on the springpole she looks just like Diesel


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tiva is RE


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> She looks great Ilike her color that darkbrindle is nice. Great collar as well


her brindle is really blonde/orange-ish. pretty wild looking in person. thanks!



kg420 said:


> Awwwww tiba tiba!! I'm glad everything is going good with her  I'm sure gunna miss that little brat


you can see her any time  thanks again Krystal, you saved her life.



PatienceFlame said:


> Glad you have her home where she belongs Trev. ^.^
> She looks very happy!


its that bull dog mentality. she'll always be happy. no matter what comes her way. i think she's proved that thus far 



cEElint said:


> looks freakin buff in the first pic.. the ones of her on the springpole she looks just like Diesel


she is ridiculous buff, especially for a female. she reminds me of Diesel a whole lot in the sense that they both LIVE for the spring pole lol. 
i'd like to enter her into a hang time competition



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She looks great Trev! Gorgeous girl  What bloodlines is she?? She looks pitterstaff.....Bella is built just like her and that's what she is. Tiva is ripped! I love muscley females  can't wait to see more of her!


 RE 
thank you 



Aireal said:


> She looks great, can't wait for updates on her





Rudy4747 said:


> She looks so great. I can see a big difference. GORGEOUS girl!





aus_staffy said:


> She's a beautiful girl.





JimmyG said:


> She looks great there Trev





circlemkennels said:


> she looks awesome trav!! im glad shes home where she belongs and you're happy with her





dixieland said:


> I belive she's RE.Am I right Trevor?
> She's looking great Trevor.Glad you got her back and are happy with her!





ThaLadyPit said:


> aw! I'm so glad tiba tiba's home where she belongs. She looks great, but i know in no time you'll have her looking greater! Love the collar too!





Mach0 said:


> Such a good looking girl ! Im happy for you guys


thank you so much you guys. life is a whole lot better with her around. cant say it enough how much fun she is and how much we missed her. it was my biggest mistake re-homing her. but it was best at the time. i look at it like another family got to share her experience with me. she's touched a whole lot of lives.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

What a hunk of dog!

Gorgeous, Besides obviously being a rednose fan there is nothing better than a nice rich brindle. & THAT brindle is EXACTLY what i'm talking about. 

Already muscular but i'm sure you will have her looking prestine in no time;
once again gorgeous, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She really is such a great dog. All the kids who have crossed paths with her just adore her to death. The 3 days fighting like hell with AC and cops was way more that worth it. I'm so glad that she is back home where she belongs, having fun and loving life with her family. Give her a big hug and a belly scratch for me.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> What a hunk of dog!
> 
> Gorgeous, Besides obviously being a rednose fan there is nothing better than a nice rich brindle. & THAT brindle is EXACTLY what i'm talking about.
> 
> ...


thank you! its nice to hear 



American_Pit13 said:


> Such a gorgeous girl.


thanks!


kg420 said:


> She really is such a great dog. All the kids who have crossed paths with her just adore her to death. The 3 days fighting like hell with AC and cops was way more that worth it. I'm so glad that she is back home where she belongs, having fun and loving life with her family. Give her a big hug and a belly scratch for me.


me too  its like she never left


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great Trev! Hit me up if you want to fix that DA and make it more manageable. I know you might want to do WP with it would help if she was not fixated on the other dogs  She looks SEXY


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> She looks great Trev! Hit me up if you want to fix that DA and make it more manageable. I know you might want to do WP with it would help if she was not fixated on the other dogs  She looks SEXY


i might have to do that if i get this tech job tomorrow at banfield. send her down with krystal or something lol.
Sarah hasnt been able to walk her at all, she would pull her down the street and if Tiva see's any sort of animal she goes crazy. 
I dont want to teach her not to pull since thats what i want to do with her. nismo doesnt pull me on the skateboard much anymore because he knows there should be no tension on the leash.
we're in the middle of getting her a limited reg. for some WP. And hopefully meeting up with a veteran puller here in town so i can shadow him and his dogs


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's a gorgeous girl, glad to hear she's doin' good.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I didnt know you were getting Tiva back. I am so happy for you she is back where she belongs. I see great things in your future Trevor. Welcome home Tiva!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so happy you got your girl back, she is beautiful!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> She's a gorgeous girl, glad to hear she's doin' good.





ames said:


> so happy you got your girl back, she is beautiful!


thanks!


MY MIKADO said:


> I didnt know you were getting Tiva back. I am so happy for you she is back where she belongs. I see great things in your future Trevor. Welcome home Tiva!!


Yeah we have had her for a few weeks now. i drove 8 hrs to Krystals to picke her up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Trev she is looking good man! Congrats on getting her back home with the family.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Tara! She's on "bed rest" for a few days. I didn't hand walk her or give her a cool down period the other night so she's walking stiff =/


----------

